# Phragmipedium Andean Tears



## Erythrone (Jul 1, 2011)

Second flower (same stem)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's yummy. :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 1, 2011)

Its very elegant


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2011)

Lovely!!! Jean


----------



## Yves (Jul 2, 2011)

Exeptionally beautiful,great job.

Yves


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2011)

Yay Pk hybrids! -copyrighted!!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 2, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## John M (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful and exotic! If this is the "second flower (same stem)", then, there must be a photo somewhere of the first flower. Where can I see that to compare?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats! You seem to be the only person able to bloom this cross. You have a very special plant.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is the fist one.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 2, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Congrats! You seem to be the only person able to bloom this cross. You have a very special plant.



I think I am the 2nd. The first is from the Montreal botanical garden.

I bought it from Cloud's Orchid in 2009 and they told me it was the largest seedling.


----------



## e-spice (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow - I like it.


----------



## koshki (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, that is dramatic!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 2, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I think I am the 2nd. The first is from the Montreal botanical garden.
> 
> I bought it from Cloud's Orchid in 2009 and they told me it was the largest seedling.



Here's another from a few years ago.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13505&highlight=andean+tears


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2011)

Ha, there's the key; they only bloom nicely in Quebec.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Love that pouch!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Ha, there's the key; they only bloom nicely in Quebec.



I think so!:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Carper (Jul 3, 2011)

That's a fantastic bloom, especially the colour and shape. I have 2 of these yet to flower. One of them looked ready then seemed to abort and threw out 3 further growths which are doing well, so maybe next year.

Gary
UK:clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 4, 2011)

Amazing pattern on the pouch!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2011)

Very vivide colors


----------



## Hera (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooooo look at that pouch.


----------



## AnnCha (Aug 17, 2011)

Really beautiful!  I've ordered a bloomin sized one from Orchid Inn, should receive it within 2 weeks. 
How tall is your plant, I've heard that it can get to about 3,6 feet tall! :-O


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! Very nice! Wondering how I'd miss that thread....


----------



## Phragmatic (Aug 17, 2011)

AnnCha said:


> Really beautiful!  I've ordered a bloomin sized one from Orchid Inn, should receive it within 2 weeks.
> How tall is your plant, I've heard that it can get to about 3,6 feet tall! :-O



Hi AnnCha

The photo of your avatar (Phrag. Andean Tears) is one of my photos. Please be careful before using any photos in this forum.. You have to ask the owner for permission before using other members photos and, in this case, would you please use another one. Thank you.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice. I'm starting to accept the characteristics of many of the PK hybrids, the crimped dorsal sepal and the 'relaxed' petals, and thinking of them less as faults and more as "well that's the way it is". They come with the good size, nice colour and great pouches.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 17, 2011)

AnnCha said:


> Really beautiful!  I've ordered a bloomin sized one from Orchid Inn, should receive it within 2 weeks.
> How tall is your plant, I've heard that it can get to about 3,6 feet tall! :-O



The longest leaves: 45 cm long, but they are curved so the clump is 45 cm large I would say. The clump is 25 cm tall. The stem with the flower: near 45 cm tall. Multigowths. 

I really hope it will remain compact.... If not, I should sell it. I don't have room for very large plant! Maybe someone (Phragmatic?) can tell us more about the size of the plants of the Jardin Botanique de Montréal?


Chuck: I agree with you. Flowers of P. kovachii hybrids have rather strange shape, but the pouch pattern and the size of the flower are very interesting.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha! that's not a big one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2011)

Phragmatic said:


> Hi AnnCha
> 
> The photo of your avatar (Phrag. Andean Tears) is one of my photos. Please be careful before using any photos in this forum.. You have to ask the owner for permission before using other members photos and, in this case, would you please use another one. Thank you.


I will echo what Denis said. I've had my photos stolen for use on eBay, and it it very disgusting that vendors will take someone else's photo and use it to sell their plants. You are not doing that, but it is not legal or ethical to take someone else's work and use it as your own.


----------



## Phragmatic (Aug 18, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> The longest leaves: 45 cm long, but they are curved so the clump is 45 cm large I would say. The clump is 25 cm tall. The stem with the flower: near 45 cm tall. Multigowths.
> 
> I really hope it will remain compact.... If not, I should sell it. I don't have room for very large plant! Maybe someone (Phragmatic?) can tell us more about the size of the plants of the Jardin Botanique de Montréal?



Congratulation for your Andean Tears, a very nice one:clap:

The Andean Tears in our greenhouse are multigrowths (4-5 growths) with a leafspan up to 55cm. the leaves tend to curve down, reducing the leafspan at aroud 45 to 48 cm wide. each are grown in a 5 inches, standard plastic pot. This hybrid is considered a compact one compared to other hybrids made with kovachii.


----------



## AnnCha (Aug 19, 2011)

Phragmatic said:


> Hi AnnCha
> 
> The photo of your avatar (Phrag. Andean Tears) is one of my photos. Please be careful before using any photos in this forum.. You have to ask the owner for permission before using other members photos and, in this case, would you please use another one. Thank you.



I'm sorry if I offended you, I thought it was a free photo for use. Of course I will remove it. My apologize.


----------



## Phragmatic (Aug 19, 2011)

AnnCha said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you, I thought it was a free photo for use. Of course I will remove it. My apologize.




Thank you!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 19, 2011)

Phragmatic said:


> Congratulation for your Andean Tears, a very nice one:clap:
> 
> The Andean Tears in our greenhouse are multigrowths (4-5 growths) with a leafspan up to 55cm. the leaves tend to curve down, reducing the leafspan at aroud 45 to 48 cm wide. each are grown in a 5 inches, standard plastic pot. This hybrid is considered a compact one compared to other hybrids made with kovachii.




Merci Denis. Ça me rassure!

Did you have more than one plant in bloom?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice and well photographed!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 13, 2011)

When I watered the plant today, I took a look at the 3 mature fans... there are 3 spikes!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 13, 2011)

Ho! What a show off!


----------



## John M (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh wow! I'm looking forward to photos of that!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2011)

3 spikes!?!...............:sob:


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my! Clearly you have the gift with kovachii hybrids. I can only look on in admiration. :clap: Please do post a photo of it when the three spikes reach the flowering stage.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 16, 2011)

OMG! Gorgeous!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is the beast, under T5 lights. We can see only one bud, but there are 2 other spikes. If you look carefully you can see a taller one behind. That spike has 2 bud. We cannot see the smaller one in the picture.


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice!I am actually starting to like this one


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, great plant, and good growing!!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't wait! :drool: I can see an improvement in the second flowering, so it will be interesting to see how the third flowering turns out. Would be nice to have more than one flower on a stem at once, too! And with three spikes - WOW!!!:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you trying to cook the spikes? oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Are you trying to cook the spikes? oke:



No Eric I have never cooked spikes of my orchids!  The first 2 blooms of that plant were not cooked, no?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Can't wait! :drool: I can see an improvement in the second flowering, so it will be interesting to see how the third flowering turns out. Would be nice to have more than one flower on a stem at once, too! And with three spikes - WOW!!!:drool:




I hope there will be improvement too!


----------



## Silvan (Dec 28, 2011)

I was wondering how yur setup looked like..thanks for the pic 
Well yur plant seem to be bigger than mine, so I guess mine isn't
mature enough to flower yet... lol


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks superb!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> No Eric I have never cooked spikes of my orchids! :


Ouchie!!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow what a great bloom. Another one for the wish list then.


----------



## Janna (Jan 3, 2012)

:smitten: love it!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 12, 2012)

The first bud opened yesterday. Unfortunatly it is mess... I hope the 2 others will be fine!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2012)

Too hot!?!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think so....This is not a bud blast... There is a flower, but it not a good one! The pouch is distorted. There is only one lateral petal. 



I always monitor temperature at the buds level (with my hands). I pay attention to avoid to put the bud right under the bulb. This is what I have done for the first flowers; the same for many other plants.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 13, 2012)

It may need more watering.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> I don't think so....This is not a bud blast... There is a flower, but it not a good one! The pouch is distorted. There is only one lateral petal.
> 
> 
> 
> I always monitor temperature at the buds level (with my hands). I pay attention to avoid to put the bud right under the bulb. This is what I have done for the first flowers; the same for many other plants.



OK,


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Michel and Eric.

Well... should I water every day now instead of every 2 or 3 days? The plant does not sit in water since november. I think the weather it too cold for that... (max 21 C, min 12 C). Do you think it can be safe to pour water in the saucer in such a cool weather?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2012)

Check the roots -- they'll tell you what is wrong.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 15, 2012)

Dot: I checked this morning. It was difficult to pull out the plant from the pot.

The root system is very strong and vigorous. I didn't see any dead root in the mix, but I took care not to disturb the plant when I depoted it.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 15, 2012)

well all my phrags have been sitting in water since I've got them. But my minimum temp never goes below 14 celcius and my andean tears has a vigorous root system..


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 15, 2012)

thank you Sylvain. I think I will add water. 
BTW : what is the phrag on your avatar?


----------



## Silvan (Jan 15, 2012)

Well since we have similar growing environment (I'm a basement grower too) I think that we can use each other tips for our plants  And the only time I had rot problems was during last summer heat and it was my leslie's hair that will probably die during next summer heat.. 
Anyway, my avatar is suppose to be a Bouley Bay 4N, but when it flowered it was rather pinkish like a Schroderae..anyway it's in spike, so maybe next month I'll post pics and ask the other users their opinions.  So until then it's a Bouley Bay 4N (another plant bought at piping rock orchids)


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2012)

It is a nice phrag, Bouley Bay or not!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24430


----------

